
Who's Waging the Wearables Wars? Part V: Apple - bolamike
https://arinsider.co/2020/04/22/whos-waging-the-wearables-wars-part-v-apple/
======
rvz
As Android Wear still continues to flip flop on features and functionality,
unsurprisingly Apple Watch continues to run the smartwatch and wearables show
in 2019. [0]

[0]
[https://www.idc.com/getdoc.jsp?containerId=prUS46122120](https://www.idc.com/getdoc.jsp?containerId=prUS46122120)

